# C et C++ > C > Livres >  openCV - livre rfrence ?

## vohufr

Bonjour, je cherche quelque chose pour dcouvrir openCV pour faire du tracking d'objets.

La doc officielle est sympa, sauf qu'elle ne dcrit que des fonctions qui ne sont pas parlantes pour un non initi du vocabulaire de l'imagerie...

Le livre openCV est bas sur la version 1, et le livre openCV V2 est intgralement en C++...

Je voulais savoir (pour programmer en C) s'il fallait que je prenne le premier, ou le 2me quand mme, ou autre chose qui m'aurai chapp ?

merci d'avance pour vos rponses.

----------


## Meseira

Bonjour,

il existe une introduction  la vision par ordinateur avec OpenCV sur le SdZ:

Tu y trouveras en mme temps du vocabulaire li  la vision par ordinateur et des explications sur OpenCV. De plus, les codes sources donns dans ce tutoriel sont en C.

Bon courage!

----------


## vohufr

merci, 
Je connais ce tuto, mais on est trs loin de quelque chose qui pourrai tre une rfrence sur le sujet. C'est bien trop incomplet.
J'ai contact son auteur  ce sujet, pour voir s'il pouvait me donner quelques pistes, infos. Il ne m'a mme pas rpondu. 

Donc j'ai command le livre openCV sur la V1 (d'ailleurs merci amazon, depuis 2 semaines que j'attends...), ce livre semble trs trs complet, et il n'existe a priori rien de mieux de disponible  ce jour.

----------


## lingtalfi

Ben chui dans le mme cas que toi, et je cherchais un livre en franais et je suis tomb sur cette discussion.
Sinon pour les livres anglais, il y a cette adresse qui est un bon filon:

http://it-ebooks.info/

Tape dans le moteur de recherche: opencv et tu verras qu'il y a pas mal de rfrences,
mais bon, il faut parler anglais...

----------

